# new rotating grill,chickenmaster grills



## mics (Jan 13, 2011)

I was looking for something to satisfy my cravings for huli huli chicken.since i cant buy one of the grills  from the islands,i strated looking for something on the  web that i might  make do.i found these grills.chickenmasters.lockable basket that rotates above charcoal. while not rocket science,i thought they were pretty good.  question is,does anyone know anything about them.i see that they dont post a price,so that may mean spendy.heres the linkhttp://chickenmastergrills.com/.any body have a thought


----------



## les3176 (Jan 13, 2011)

They look cool but i bet they are expensive!!! You can probably buy a rotisserie motor and basket for way cheaper i bet


----------



## alelover (Jan 14, 2011)

les3176 said:


> They look cool but i bet they are expensive!!! You can probably buy a rotisserie motor and basket for way cheaper i bet




Yes. But will you be the envy of the neighborhood?


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 14, 2011)

Those are come nice looking grills, but wow, I imagine they are expensive, kinda reminds me of that old saying if you have to ask the price you can't afford it. 

I don't know what you have seen in the "islands," what I saw were simple round grills at the Ala Moana, but that was 25 years ago. I have cooked huli huli chicken on my Weber Genesis and my GOSM, I was under the impression it was the marinade and the way it is cooked that made it huli huli and not what it was cooked on.

Try it on your grill, I think you will like it, it's a favorite around our house.

Gene


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea they looks like nice grills and all but money doesn't grow on trees where you are I'm sure. Now I might just try and marinade some chicken in the hula spices and fruit. I would play with that befrie I goout there and spend that kind of money. You will be surprised what you can do to a chicken with a good brining too.


----------



## mics (Jan 14, 2011)

i sure most of what been said is true. i have a sause,its the bottle of huli huli  sause.my problem is that on the islands they use a grill that has the same rotating baskets that were made for half chickens,the racks rotate faster than normal  to keep from burning the chicken. i have done them on my grill at home ,but i cant seem to tame down the burning .so its something that im trying to do.heres a you tube,. while im not trying to go that big,i have a family that loves good unburnt huli huli chicken..


----------



## mics (Jan 14, 2011)

make huli huli chicken isnt a big thing. i just happened to come upon these grills and were wondering if anybody had seen or heard anything about them ,thanks mic


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey mics, I apologize for that, it was a reference to another thread and was out of place here, I deleted the post, you might want to do the same.

Huli Huli chicken

I watched the video and now I understand what your talkin' bout, times have sure changed from when I was in Honolulu.

Here are two recipes I found for Huli Huli chicken that are similar:

*1.*

4-5 lbs chicken quaters

1/3 cup ketchup

1/3 cup soy sauce

1/2 cup brown sugar

3 Tbsp sherry

1 piece ginger root crushed

1 clove of garlic crushed

*2.*

4-5 lbs chicken quaters

1/4 cup ketchup

1/4 cup shoyu (Japanese soy sauce)

1/2 cup chicken broth

1/3 cup white wine

1/4 cup frozen pineapple juice concentrate

pinch or two of dried ginger

a drop or two of Worcestershire sauce

There are some ingredients in both recipes that I can't buy, so I made my own recipe from the two:

1/4 cup ketchup

1/3 cup soy sauce

1/4 cup brown sugar

1/2 cup chicken broth

1/2 cup pineapple juice

1 piece of ginger root crushed

1 clove of garlic crushed

couple of drops of Worcestershire sauce

I double the amounts, put all of the ingredients in a pot and heat until the sugar is dissolved, cool and then use half of the marinade to marinate the chicken for 2-4 hours in the fridge.

I cook the chicken on my grill with two burners lit just over medium flame, I boil the marinade the chicken was in, add the second batch and place the pot on the grill over the fire that would start the third burner if I turned it on, this keeps the Huli Huli hot.  I dip the chicken in the hot marinade 3-4 times as it is cooking, this builds up a nice glaze and if a piece catches on fire I just dunk it in the pot.

What I learned is it's the brown sugar made from Hawaii's cane, the soy sauce and ginger that gives this recipe it's unique flavor, I don't know how close this tastes to what you are accustomed too, but it's a winner here, if you try it you could always tweak it to your own personal tastes.

Gene


----------



## mics (Jan 15, 2011)

no problem,gene,thanks for recipes.hopefully i will hear something back from the guys who make them and i will update that info.


----------



## grillmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

the grills are hand made in newyork mostly of stainless and aluminum will last a life time . you can smoke, slow cook. roast, bake, grill, annd rotisserie most any thing i'm the fat guy in the vids

and every thing i have ever cooked on the grills has always come out awsome. so easy so good prime rib to pizza . whole rotisserie chickens on the rib pro 7# of charcoal 1.5 hours

set it and forget comes out perfect. every one i know that owns one absolutely loves it . price on the rib pro is about 900


----------



## bigdoggy13027 (May 23, 2013)

They just put up a new website with prices- www.chickenmastergrills.com

They aren't cheap, but they look like they're pretty well made, and will probably last a long time.  I like that they're made in the USA!


----------



## sheera d york (Jul 14, 2013)

Huli huli means "turned turned" - it's the whole thing being rotisserie and the hawaian ? sauce that makes it huli huli


----------

